# Where did the coolant go?



## cgrab (7 mo ago)

My Toyosha CS 100 3 cyl diesel was hard starting then began overheating with white bubbles under the radiator cap. When I stop the engine, the coolant drops away. Classic signs of head gasket failure. 

I pull the head and see no signs of cracks in the gasket and I was expecting to see a "cleaned" piston. Not so. I thought the coolant was leaking into a piston and being burned up even though I didn't see white smoke.

So, I have to ask...where did the coolant go?

I will be replacing the head gasket. I think that is a wise approach but what else should I look at while it is apart?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cgrab, welcome to the forum.

You might consider having the head checked for cracks (magnetic particle inspection)?? Another possibility is a pinhole leak in a cylinder wall. Are you getting any coolant in the oil?


----------



## cgrab (7 mo ago)

Well, I cleaned the head and the block and while blowing out the debris I found coolant everywhere. I put it all back together and when I get back from vacation I'll torque it down and bleed the fuel system and see how it stands.


----------

